# Fairy Tail Music



## Midna (Oct 10, 2011)

Been watching Fairy Tail on and off for a long time now.

If there's one thing that keeps me watching the show, it's just Natsu winning against all odds... set to the most bloody epic music the world has ever seen.

I mean seriously. Fiddle, accordion and electric guitar. It doesn't get better than this. Me mum heard me playing it, and she was like "Is that... Japanese Irish music"?

Theme of Multiflora


Against Magic


Kurogane


Main Theme


Dragon Force (Best for last)


If nothing else I wanted to get some people to listen to this music.
Fairy Tail and epic music general. Anyone else have songs to share?


----------



## junkerde (Oct 10, 2011)

god i love FAIRY TAIL! epic anime!


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 10, 2011)

i love fairy tail my favorite scene is when natsu and gajeel were fighting like dragon ball z

i love fairy tail my favorite scene is when natsu and gajeel were fighting like dragon ball z


----------



## mameks (Oct 10, 2011)

I fucking love the music from Fairy Tail.
Seriously, the tracks give me the chills every time. Damn the main theme.

In fact let's post it again.


----------



## Midna (Oct 10, 2011)

I like how the final form of a Dragon Slayer is called Dragon Force.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 10, 2011)

Fairy Tail has some pretty awesome music.
Though my current favorites are from other artists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUs8FEsDUZ4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFMx9FW5qps
http://www.youtube .com/watch?v=5o0f_2Wfr_g&feature=related
http://www. youtube .com/watch?v=_F5459jCtuM&feature=related
http://www. youtube. com/watch?v=vhSxqZy0IGE
http://www. youtube .com/watch?v=IKRfPyFT0_0&feature=feedu
Alongside several others, mostly Yuki Kajiura >>


----------



## Wii_Manic (Oct 11, 2011)

I FREAKING love the Fairy Tail music, and have to agree that Dragon Force is the best song so far 
Apart from the epic battle themes though,  I also love the Main theme piano version, well actually any version of the Main theme 



This gives me chills, Simply Awesome.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fairy Tail = My fav. manga.

Never really liked the anime, but it seems its music is pretty epic!!

Might get around to watching the anime sometime.


As for epic anime OST.

Here's some of my fav. from my fav. anime!

Let's start thing off with this:




Of course the most epic one is kept for last!


----------

